# Done for now



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Started Uber in Oct 2016 in Columbus Ohio and did it full time for a while, been doing it part time as a second income in Denver since July 2017. Colorado requires an annual health and vehicle inspection both of which expire in 5 days. I've decided not to renew them this time, had enough. Might be back in the future but will take the next 4-6 months to decide if I really need the second income or if I'm just beating my car up.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

They're going to keep killing any incentives left and cut the rates more, so look forward to beating up the car more.


----------

